# My Bass Tracker III Mod 16' *updated 6/24/10*



## Queencitybassman (May 13, 2010)

I picked up a bass tracker today for a ridiculous price of $450 and although the motor is not running I thought it was a great deal and talked a guy down from $800. I am in the middle of a few projects right now so this one might have to wait until the fall when I have a years worth of work I can put into it because it seems far from being ready to fish. I will be doing things here and there but until I get some of my other projects off and sold this one will be on the back burner. I dont know where to begin on this one so advice is welcome guys..... This was a deal i could not resist I feel like I got a really good deal but what do you guys think..


----------



## ncfishin (May 13, 2010)

Great deal man. I'd be worried it was stolen  Dude must have been hard up for the cash.


----------



## ober51 (May 13, 2010)

I'd be thrilled - gotta love the big score!


----------



## Nevillizer (May 13, 2010)

Thats a helluva a deal.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 13, 2010)

I don't think it's stolen the guy seemed pretty honest but how do I find out


----------



## albright1695 (May 13, 2010)

QCB That is a great deal!! Only $450!! Well worth the money in my opinion,get that baby running so you can come fish the CNCBA tourneys with us!


----------



## cavman138 (May 13, 2010)

wow what a steal. New carpet, new seats, get that motor running and go fishing.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2010)

What size is the motor? Any hope of getting it running?


----------



## ncfishin (May 13, 2010)

I was Joking about stolen, but if it is you'll find out. Even if it isn't stolen, it might be hard to get titles and registrations. Did the guy give you these? Just something to think about. If I was you, and I were presented with the same deal, I would have Jumped on it. Those bass trackers, in worse lookin shape than that one, command at least a G around here. Good job with the deal. I cant wait to see you transform it. four hundred is a good place to start with a solid hull and trailer.


----------



## ober51 (May 13, 2010)

If you don't have documentation and can't get it, let me know, I have a way to get it legally for about half of what you paid for the boat. PM me if need be or check out my mod as I went through the process.


----------



## mangelcc (May 13, 2010)

awesome deal nice boat.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys im excited to work on it and Ober thanks for the heads up i definitely may need your help with that at some point. Well im out of town fishing some small lakes in the central NC right now but I have been giving it a lot of thought and i think ill sell the mercury 50 hp that comes on it as is and downgrade to a 25-40 hp motor to be more cost efficient.. I think buying a new motor and selling this one as is will be cheaper then taking one to a shop and have them overcharge me. I will keep my mercury controls so I can stick another mercury on there even though I prefer Johnson evinrudes I just dont know anything about steering cables etc... do you think downgrading is a good idea? Also I have seen some pretty good deals on 25-30 hp mercurys that are tiller steer.. how difficult is this to convert to a steering?


----------



## 270Handiman (May 16, 2010)

Before swapping motors, see if you can find someone to try to identify the problem with that one. It may be as simple as cleaning out the carbs and such. If that's the case, that would be way cheaper than buying a new motor. Now, if it has lost compression, then that's a different story. As far as downgrading, I wouldn't do it if you can get that motor to run.

A tiller steer would create more problems with that boat. The edge of the rear seat is too far forward to be able to operate the motor. You would have to decrease the size of your rear deck or something.

Just my .02 cents!


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 16, 2010)

I think the guy who sold it said one of the cylinders was blown or something.. i do not know much about motors so i figured it would be easier just getting a fully running motor rather then spending tons on another. And with the tiller steer I was gonna convert into a steering if that is possible?


----------



## albright1695 (May 16, 2010)

IF you buy another motor for the tracker I would look more toward a 35 hp or higher. A 25 is a little small for that size boat. Ive talked to some guys that have owned the trackers with console and a 25 hp and they always say it needs more motor.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 16, 2010)

Well I am not too concerned with a need for speed like some.. I enjoyed the lake just as much going 5 miles compared to 50 its all about putting fish in the boat for me. I am looking at a 40hp Force outboard right now. Correct me if I am wrong but force should be compatible with my mercury controls correct? Also it is possible to convert a tiller steer into a steering?


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 18, 2010)

I am replacing this motor with a 35hp 1986 mercury our a 72 50hp johnson.. What do you guys think they are the same price and both are running


----------



## ober51 (May 18, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> I am replacing this motor with a 35hp 1986 mercury our a 72 50hp johnson.. What do you guys think they are the same price and both are running



I'd sacrifice the HP for the years, 16 years is a lot, I think.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 23, 2010)

I am hoping someone can help me out here.. I have a choice between a 40hp mariner 1984 for my tracker or a or a 30hp johnson 1989.. Both are the same price. the 30 might be small but ive always had johnsons and its newer.. Can anyone tell me about mariners.. ive been told they were solid motors. I need to make the decision by today... anyone?


----------



## ncfishin (May 23, 2010)

I've got a 30 horse Mariner tiller steer on my 16ft. V-hull. I'm pretty sure it's a mid to late 80's model. I've done some research online, and these motors were made in Japan by Yamaha. I haven't had any problems out of mine. It's good on gas, and scoots my boat pretty good. That being said, this is my first boat, other than a ten foot jon. First outboard though. There are many more guys on here that have experience with both I'm sure. But I got no complaints or trouble out of mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 23, 2010)

So I had a chance to pick up a 1998 50 hp 4 stroke mercury today for 800 with no controls but opted against it because I am at a realization that four strokes are expensive to fix and expensive and young dont mix well. It was also a rental motor that has been used since 98 with a lot of hours on it im sure. So I went instead for a 2-stroke mariner with all controls.. I believe it is a 86 and it is super clean. I got this set up for 650 which I hope is a good deal... My outboard knowledge is quickly growing but still lacking so can you guys give me some insight if this was a good deal on my end. Here are some pics they will be mounted on my outboard tommorow and I will update with new pictures soon.


----------



## ncfishin (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal to me. I see 40 hps on craigslist without controls for more than that. Only time will tell. Did you see it run? If I were you, instead of taking someones word for it, I would go through the main checklist before I put it on the water. It doesn't hurt to check the compression on it first. You need to make sure the water cools the head. You need to look at the lower unit yourself. It's not that hard on my mariner. It's only four bolts and a linkage cable. I'm sure the guy changed the lube before he sold it. But, you can look for excessive water, metal shavings, mishapen seals, and you can check your impeller while you are at it. I was able to do these things myself, with a little help from google. Just a thought, before you mount it and go balls to the wall. Good find.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 23, 2010)

Hey NCfishing, yeah we had it running for about 5 minutes it runs like a champ, but I will take it to the shop to get it serviced before i hit the open waters make sure everything is good. I am excited about it, Now i just need to learn how to mount it on the boat :shock: . What part of NC are you in?


----------



## ncfishin (May 23, 2010)

I'm about 3 miles from the Cape Fear river, 6 from Sheron Harris, and 10 from Jordan lake. A whole lotta fishin spots. I live in Broadway, which is just east of Sanford. I've only had my boat out on the Cape Fear so far, and had a great time everytime. I've night fished Sheron Harris at least 5 times, with floating crappie lights, and have been real successful every time. The worst part about catching 40 t0 100 crappie, is when you get home. You have to clean dem fish. I'd rather scale em', and fillet em', but the electric knife is quicker. run it right down the ribs, run it off the skin, then cut out the rib cage. Good Chow.


----------



## jj97blazer (May 24, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the 50hp 4 stroke? I'm in Clayton, NC. I fish Harris and Falls mostly and local JoCo ponds. I have a 16' traveler that has a 35hp Mercury 2 Stroke with no power tilt or reverse. I can do with out reverse but I'm lazy and I want power tilt and trim, lol. Seeing that my boat is rated for a 65hp motor and I enjoying getting where I want to go quickly I really want a bigger motor. Also my brother likes to race me. Sorry to hi-jack your thread man. I'll be starting one soon for my boat. 

Sorry again,
JJ


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 25, 2010)

No problem at all hijack away hah. I am actually from cary and am very familiar with all those lakes. Harris is a good fishing spot near raleigh. I am not much of a crappie fisher NCfishin but i sure do enjoy to eat them. I found that motor a ways away from you in asheville but its only a two hour drive from me. It may still be available he is asking 950 but i talked him down to 800 before backing down and taking an alternate route. If you need his number PM me ill be happy to give it to you. He also has a 60 if you really want speed but it is newer and much more expensive. I have been wishy washy about picking a motor but I just found an awesome deal on a 2000 2-stroke oil injected 50hp mercury for 600 and the guy even threw in a old fishfinder for me and all controls but no key! It does come with tilt and trim which im excited about. I picked it up and now i have to get rid of the Mariner but this is it this merc is my motor. Its heavy as a mug so itll be a little while before i get a chance for one of my buddys to come down and help me set it up but pics will come soon. I have a electrician buddy coming sunday to help but in a new aerator and bilge pump and this thing will be water ready. Anyone have any suggestions in how to get a new key for the control box?


----------



## longjohn119 (May 27, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> I am hoping someone can help me out here.. I have a choice between a 40hp mariner 1984 for my tracker or a or a 30hp johnson 1989.. Both are the same price. the 30 might be small but ive always had johnsons and its newer.. Can anyone tell me about mariners.. ive been told they were solid motors. I need to make the decision by today... anyone?



Take the Johnson but don't take my word for it, go price a carb kit for that motor ($130 per carb x 2) Now a true blue Yamaha 40 HP has 3 carbs not two but you can get a carb kit for 30 bucks apiece (And no you can't get the Mariner parts from Yamaha) I passed on a '86 Grumman with a 40 HP Mariner once I got a look at replacement part cost. (Electrical/electronics parts just as bad). I opted for an older slightly smaller boat (1644 vs 1648) with a really clean '98 Evinrude 25 HP with controls. Every screw is still available for that motor and replacement parts are common and cheap. Just about everything pre-1990 with parts supplied by Mercury (Force, Mariner, Mercury) are ridiculously priced for replacement parts. (Until recently I had an '85 Force 15HP and a '76 Mercury 20HP)


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow it has been a while since an update. It took me about a month to get a title but mostly painless and relatively inexpensive since it had never been titled it was pretty easy but just dragged out a long time.. There went the spring spawn.. I did not want to touch a thing on this boat until I had it titled so in the last month this is where I am. Here it is.. not much cosmetic work.. Mostly cleaned out the boat, replaced the hinges.. replaced the pedestal seats (The carpet and bench will match when its said and done). Spent a good bit of time replacing the motor and upgrading to a 2-stroke 2000 50hp that cranks right up now. It needed a little work and a new lower unit but I managed a ridiculous deal on it and now I hope it runs for years to come.. it has less then 20 hours total run time on it. None of the switches were working so I pulled out all the wires and rewired everything.. lights, livewell, bilge, and trolling motor all work great now. Cosmetics wont be really worked on until after the season but most everything "under the hood" is running well now although I am having the bench re-upholstered to match the pedestal seats soon. I prefer the bench rather then get seats it gives it more authenticity and the bench is ridiculously comfy. I will be fishing with a mismatched boat until the winter which bothers me but My boat win any boat shows... yet :roll: .. but i refuse to miss anymore fishing season due to catching the mod bug late!! May run her a little tommorow maybe cast a few lines but its suppose to be blistering hot. Tight lines guys!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 25, 2010)

Took the family out on the lake today to cruise.. Would of liked to fished but it was too late when I got out there too hot to fish and I brought my baby girl with me.. finally water ready.. starts like a champ but does not open up as fast as I think she can.. i may try running some seafoam in there to cleans it out a little but it seemed to be runnning better and better as the day went on.. here are some pictures enjoy guys!


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2010)

Looked like a nice outing.
I gotta say it...
I don't wear a life jacket either but I would feel real bad if anything would happen to my kids.
I know you would to.
I just kinda scares me thats all,not meaning to preach and sorry if I over stepped my bounds.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 25, 2010)

Same as Zum.I don't know much about the boating laws in NC,but if you have a child under 7yrs in your boat here in MO,they had better be in a life jacket suited for them.MO State Water Patrol doesn't mess around,hefty fine for a violation.Be careful out there.


----------



## albright1695 (Jun 25, 2010)

QCB the tracker looks really good! Merc looks great on it. Really sharp! Looks like a good time with the family.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 26, 2010)

I am definitely with you guys on tthe baby being too young. Though, I felt the same way but my wife played it of course I checked to make sure the boat had no leaks and this and that really it was just me and a buddy of mine but my wife and kid came to see it's first launch and so I took them for a quick joy ride that lasted less then five minutes and dropped them back at the dock. I also opened it up just a clean cruise. Just thought it would be a nice memory taking my first born out with me on my first voyage in my new/old boat  definitely won't be putting her on again til she's 1-2 though it was nerve wrecking. So don't worry I already have a size 1 1/2 year old snoopy life jacket just waiting for her to grow into for next spring. And Thanks albright it's been a long time coming but hopefully the motor and boat stay as smooth as today for years to come and there will be plenty of cncba tournaments in our future!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 28, 2010)

I decided I like to fish more then I liked to modify my boat. I did do a few subtle modifications. Redid my front deck with some diamond aluminum plate. Added some rodsavers. Upgraded my trolling motor from a 33lb to a 50lb minnkota. Added a garmin 160 on the trolling motor which works incredible well... not much to report but I have caught a ton of fish and love my new deck set up I have really started to make this boat my own.. on this boat but I thought Id add a few pics...


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 29, 2010)

looks good, are you going to paint that diamond plate to eliminate the glare?

Jamie


----------



## free jonboat (Aug 29, 2010)

i thought u went with the mariner. where did this newer merc in your pics come from?


----------

